# Did not realize side effects of chewing tobacco until DH quit



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

His drive was average before, while mine was very high. In October he quit chewing and about a month ago, it finally affected his sex drive, he is like the 18 year old that I married 16 years ago again!:smthumbup: It has gotten to the point I have had to meet him at work and we hide in the parking lot for a quick one, huge win win for me, plus I get a healthier husband out of the deal!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm, this very interesting. I should tell my husband. Even though his drive is fine, it might get him to quit.

CO_MOM, it's only been since October but have you noticed if your husband doesn't get sick as often or have intestinal issues. My husband seems to get colds and flu a lot and has also have stomach issues too. He is exposed to sick people through work and he doesn't get enough sleep so I'm wondering if those things and the chewing tobacco cause more illnesses.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Soccermom, I hadn't really noticed if it had an effect on his immune system, but now that you mention it, it does seem like its stronger. We have three kids in public school, so they bring stuff home all the time, and he has actually only been sick one time since he quit chewing.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for answering. His brother also chews and also complains of stomach issues. I've been kind of waiting to tell bring up the immune issue for the next time my husband complains about being sick. He eats healthily and works out religiously but chews tobacco. It just seems so contradictory.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn! I need to get my Wife to quit chewing!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Or chew miraa instead! WOW!! Apparantly.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I quit mouth tobacco a long time ago. One of the effects that bothered me was that it made my teeth loose. Of course, the damage to the fine venous system that is essential for erections is harmed by nicotine.

Women go into menopause earlier if they smoke. Does the nicotine play a part?

Surgeons will refuse to operate on certain patients who smoke because healing is too difficult among smokers.


----------



## Hockeydad55Nj (Mar 9, 2013)

My wife would panic if she read this post. I am seriously working on quitting chewing tobacco after 25 years. If I am lucky today, we are intimate once per month. More than enough for her. Not nearly enough for me.

If she knew I was going to want it more, she would probably tell me not to quit.


----------

